
Ask HN: Share with us your experiences from projects you've been involved with - bringtheaction
I am writing a report on project management and execution for an exam at the university.<p>I am looking for your experiences so that I can analyze them looking for factors that lead to the eventual success or failure of each project.<p>We only have 48 hours on this exam so with such limited amount of time it would be advantageous if I could have the information about the different projects structured in a similar fashion to one-another. Hence this post and my questions below.<p>In an attempt to garner a useful amount of responses, I offer the following: Provided that I get EIGHT OR MORE <i>sufficiently good comments</i> WITHIN THE NEXT 12 HOURS, I am going to pick THREE RESPONSES that are particularly useful and compensate EACH OF THOSE THREE for their time with 0.031 ETH provided that they can give me an address to send the transaction to within 48 hours. You can either include the address in your comment, or you can respond with the address when I ask you for it. If I pick a comment and ask them for an address to send to and they do not respond within 48 hours then the offer to compensate for that answer will expire and NO REPLACEMENT WILL BE SELECTED FOR IT. At the time of this writing, 0.031 ETH is equivalent to about 15 USD. I realize that to most of the HN crowd that I want to reach with this post that is a negligible amount of money but I hope it&#x27;s sufficient to encourage you to write a comment.<p>If you do not have an Ethereum wallet yet, use https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.myetherwallet.com&#x2F; and take VERY GOOD CARE of your password and the keystore file!<p>Everyone is allowed multiple separate comments if they have several projects they would like to share their experiences about -- submit a separate comment for each project.<p>RESPOND TO THE FOLLOWING QUESTIONS IN YOUR COMMENT. SPLIT THE RESPONSE IN MULTIPLE PARTS BY RESPONDING TO YOURSELF IF NECESSARY DUE TO LENGTH LIMITATIONS. INCLUDE THE QUESTIONS IN THE COMMENT WHEN YOU REPLY.<p>I have written a number of questions for you: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;pastebin.com&#x2F;S1T9c89Z
======
bringtheaction
Current time is 2017-11-29T13:29:46Z.

In 12 hours the current date and time will be 01:30 UTC on 2017-11-30.

In 48 hours the current date and time will be 13:30 UTC on 2017-12-01.

------
brudgers
Curious if you have read Brooks _Mythical Man Month_ (the classic) and/or
_Augustine 's Laws_ (a personal favorite)?

~~~
bringtheaction
Since my first reply to your comment I went to the campus library and had a
librarian help me search for both books. There's an electronic version of MMM
available to us, whereas the other book you mentioned -- Augustine's Laws --
is not available at any of the university libraries in our entire country
apparently.

I am currently reading MMM. I think it will prove to be valuable even though I
don't have time to read it quite as closely as I would have liked to.

~~~
mtmail
[https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Mythical_Man-
Month](https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Mythical_Man-Month) has a quick
summary of all ideas presented in the book.

~~~
bringtheaction
Thanks

------
bringtheaction
My questions for you at
[https://pastebin.com/S1T9c89Z](https://pastebin.com/S1T9c89Z)

What was the purpose of the project? ...

What challenges were involved relating to organizing the project? ...

What solutions were considered in order to achieve the purpose of the project?
...

What solution was chosen? ...

What was the basis of choosing that particular solution over the other
possible solutions? ...

In your opinion, was this the correct basis for picking a solution to the
project? ...

Who made the decision of which solution to choose? ...

In your opinion, was this person or group of people the right person to make
that decision? Why / why not? ...

What risks were known prior to the start of the project? ...

How was this risk managed? ...

How much knowledge was known to be available in-house and what kinds of people
was it known that would need to be brought in from the outside? ...

What was the budget for the project in terms of monetary resources? ...

What was the planned time-frame of the project? ...

How many people were involved in the project? ...

What were the roles of the different people involved with the project? ...

To what extent were those people supposed to be involved in the project during
its different phases? ...

To what extent did those people end up actually being involved in the project
during its different phases? ...

Were other people brought into the project during the course of the project
without having planned to bring those people in from the beginning? ...

If other people were brought into at a later stage, why did you bring these
people into the project? ...

If other people were brought into at a later stage, did doing so have the
desired effect? ...

What was YOUR role in the project? ...

(Optional) Who were the companies involved in the project? ...

How was the project organized in terms of time spent by different groups of
people on the project? ...

How was the project managed and how did this affect the eventual outcome of
the project? ...

How was the quality of the follow-up within the project? Was the follow-up
relevant or irrelevant? Was there sufficient amounts, insufficient amounts or
too large amounts of follow-up? ...

To what extent did the parties involved feel ownership of the project and how
did this affect its outcome? ...

Was the project brought to completion? ...

If the project was canceled prior to completion, what was the reason for
canceling it? ...

In EITHER completing OR canceling the project, what challenges were involved?
...

Upon EITHER completion OR cancellation, how long had the project been running?
...

Upon EITHER completion OR cancellation, how many man-hours had been spent by
the different people? ...

Upon EITHER completion OR cancellation, how much money had been put into the
project? ...

Give as many further details about the project as you can. The more you can
say the better. Lots and lots of things: ...

